# Enerzone Eurostar install thread!!



## DexterDay (Apr 30, 2013)

This will be an ongoing thread as the Hearth is completed, new vent is going in, and new stove is installed. 

As some know, the Quad is finally making its way out and the new Enerzone is coming in (delivered tomorrow)!!

I am moving the Hearth a room over (one room closer to Bedrooms ), raising it (6"-12"?), and also installing Selkirk DT on the new stove (Thanks Don).

Pics of vent, stove, etc will be posted tomorrow. But with everything I have going on, I wanted to get this started, so I only need to post pics. 

As with the others (30-NC, Fahrenheit 50F), it will be an entire install thread and review. 

Really looking forward to the bottom feed tech of the Enerzone. Plus all the features (easy to clean, remove parts, and the adjustability)


----------



## doingitonadime (Apr 30, 2013)

Good luck dex may the oil companys cry  when your install is finished and saving that hard earned cash


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 30, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I am moving the Hearth a room over (one room closer to Bedrooms ), raising it (6"-12"?), and also installing Selkirk DT on the new stove (Thanks Don).


 
You are welcome and good luck! It is a big job but I am sure it will be well worth all your work!


----------



## smoke show (May 1, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Pics of vent, stove, etc will be posted tomorrow.


 Its tomorrow. Hurry up....


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (May 1, 2013)

Good luck Dex I can't wait, step on it


----------



## mepellet (May 1, 2013)

I've been waiting for this thread!  Looking forward to your install and especially the review.  Looks like a great stove!


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (May 1, 2013)

I checked out the video on the Enerzone website, quite impressive and easy to service Way to go Dex


----------



## 343amc (May 1, 2013)

We'll be waiting for the pics of it burning (after its installed in the house, test burns in the garage don't count, but we want those pics too).

Bonus points will be awarded if it is 85 degrees outside or above on the in house test fire day.


----------



## DexterDay (May 1, 2013)

Short video of it burning!!


----------



## DexterDay (May 1, 2013)

It is finally here!! And Wow!! Does this thing heat 

It sounds pretty loud on the video, but in reality, it is pretty quiet. The pellets never even thought about spilling over the edge. 

There is an adjustment to help the burn on the auger (+ or - 5%) and on both the Combustion blower (before pot) and Exhaust blower (where most pellet stove exhausts are). The 2 for combustion and exhaust are adjustable by + or - 10% and this allows you to fine tune how hard the stove blows/sucks. Which is a pretty nice feature. Along with being able to adjust the auger feed and also the pilot time (pretty infinite) to however long you would like to it to Pilot before shutting down. 

In these pics, you can see the intake and exhaust. Behind the intake is the small (almost like a computer cooling fan) combustion blower that forces air into pot. Then the exhaust sucks it out from there. When you open the door, the fire stays almost exactly the same as when door is closed. As it has positive and negative pressure.


----------



## DexterDay (May 1, 2013)

It is a bottom feed like Harman...  But has a dual auger system. They sit perpendicular to one another. Rather than Parallel like Englander. Also, everything has 2 clips and it pulls right out. Intake (combustion blower) blower, convection blower, and burn pot lift out after releasing 2 clips. The combustion blower. And augers are held in place by bolts, but there are 2 access ports on the side that make this unit one of the easiest to clean and maintain on the market today (IMO).  These ports only take a 1/4 turn with a screwdriver and they pop right off for easy access and cleaning. 

I ran it for a little over 2 hours before shutting down and no ash even came close to flowing over the edge. No burning pellets came close and it threw heat that put my Quad to shame (and I love my Quad), I only had this to 50%. Taking baby steps to burn it in. 

I also bought all new venting. Still need to paint the rest of the venting black (elbow came black). But after seeing what DT is all about, I almost want to update my Fahrenheit with the 4/6 Selkirk DT. Very good product that serves 2 purposes while leaving only 1 hole in your home.


----------



## DexterDay (May 1, 2013)

Until I start on the Hearth and install the stove and venting? This will be about all I have to post until then. 

The are several good videos made by SBI on YouTube that animate this stove (also the Osburn 5000 which is the same unit). 

It shows the touch screen control panel and the troubleshooting and ease of cleaning. 

Early review after less than a day of ownership. I am impressed with build quality and overall efficiency. 

More to come later


----------



## Don2222 (May 1, 2013)

That's cool Dexter, just like a computer fan!

Can we see a close up pic of the burn pot and auger? Thanks, ya beat me to it!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2013)

Too many fine tuning adjustments. Like power driver's seats. If I don't have all of those adjustments I just pick a slot and am comfortable. With the power ones I am constantly trying to find a better adjustment.


----------



## mepellet (May 2, 2013)

Looks awesome! I love the touch screen and the serviceability of the stove parts! Oh- And the bottom feed!  Flame and flame bed look almost identical to Harmans.

You are going to like that Selkirk DT setup. I thought you had mentioned that you were getting DT-M (multifuel) I believe the "decorative cone cap" is only rated for pellet.  I could be wrong though.  I have been wrong once or twice....  If you look at the mulitfuel catalog it is not there. But it is in the pellet catalog. Probably not a huge deal anyway but might be worth a look.


----------



## smoke show (May 2, 2013)

If only the cap is non multi fuel I wouldn't sweat it. Is the eurozone 100% multi fuel?


----------



## mepellet (May 2, 2013)

smoke show said:


> If only the cap is non multi fuel I wouldn't sweat it. Is the eurozone 100% multi fuel?


Yea I wouldn't sweat it either.


----------



## Don2222 (May 2, 2013)

Hello

The DT pipe is 304 stainless steel that is anti-corrosion good for corn or pellets. The termination cap is 316 stainless steel. Not a big deal. The fuel type for the Eurostar is wood pellets.

See technical specs of the Eurostar
http://enerzone-intl.com/product.aspx?CategoId=5&Id=578&Page=spec

BTW
Enerzone does make a multi-fuel called the Bio 45 MF that is very similar to the Osburn Hybrid 45MF. It is a top feed with a pot stirrer in the burn pot. A very different machine to the Eurostar.


----------



## DexterDay (May 2, 2013)

smoke show said:


> If only the cap is non multi fuel I wouldn't sweat it. Is the eurozone 100% multi fuel?



Not true multi fuel. 

Its rated to burn High ash pellets. Such as switchgrass, bark, etc. Much higher ash content than most stoves. The ability to increase the combustion and exhaust blowers 10% helps to eject any ash. I am only scratching the surface in terms of adjustment. 

This is the start of a loooong friendship. I'm glad Summer is here. But can't wait for this Fall!!


----------



## mepellet (May 2, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> The DT pipe is 304 stainless steel that is anti-corrosion good for corn or pellets. The termination cap is 316 stainless steel. Not a big deal. The fuel type for the Eurostar is wood pellets.
> 
> ...


Don, is this the direct temp pellet product (model VP) or the direct temp multi fuel product (model dt-m)? You say the pipe is 304 stainless. I believe the multi fuel pipe is AL29-4c.


----------



## mepellet (May 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Not true multi fuel.
> 
> Its rated to burn High ash pellets. Such as switchgrass, bark, etc. Much higher ash content than most stoves. The ability to increase the combustion and exhaust blowers 10% helps to eject any ash. I am only scratching the surface in terms of adjustment.
> 
> This is the start of a loooong friendship. I'm glad Summer is here. But can't wait for this Fall!!


Got ya. Forget my previous post.


----------



## Don2222 (May 2, 2013)

mepellet said:


> Don, is this the direct temp pellet product (model VP) or the direct temp multi fuel product (model dt-m)? You say the pipe is 304 stainless. I believe the multi fuel pipe is AL29-4c.


 
That is correct.
The DT-M is double the price. Big bucks if it is not being utilized.


----------



## mepellet (May 2, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> That is correct.
> The DT-M is double the price. Big bucks if it is not being utilized.


Agreed


----------



## will711 (May 2, 2013)

Dex sweet looking unit congrats man


----------



## jtakeman (May 2, 2013)

Well ain't this about time even! 

Just kidding Dex, Can't wait to see finished install and how it handles the curves once you road test it. More detailed pic's of convection, Please.

I still haven't seen one up close yet!


----------



## will711 (May 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I still haven't seen one up close yet!


That's what she said


----------



## Don2222 (May 2, 2013)

Hello Dexter

I was wondering if the stove can automatically increase the BTU output to warm up a cold room fast?

When I tested the Harman in the cold garage, it came on blazing with the auger running continuously until the room came up to temp. The the stove automatically backed down running intermittently to keep the room at that temp and then automatically shut down when it got warm outside during the day! I was just amazed since I have not seen any other stove do that?

With a Harman and wireless Skytech T-Stat you can have any area a constant temp!


----------



## DexterDay (May 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Well ain't this about time even!
> 
> Just kidding Dex, Can't wait to see finished install and how it handles the curves once you road test it. More detailed pic's of convection, Please.
> 
> I still haven't seen one up close yet!



The exchange system on this stove is a very good one in my opinion 

Much more surface area than a standard Tube (rectangular channels is what is has) type model. It only has 6 rectangular channels, but they are rather large, and very long, coming up the entire back of stov and running across the top, until the exit point. 

More pics to follow tomorrow when I get time


----------



## Don2222 (May 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The exchange system on this stove is a very good one in my opinion
> 
> Much more surface area than a standard Tube (rectangular channels is what is has) type model. It only has 6 rectangular channels, but they are rather large, and very long, coming up the entire back of stov and running across the top, until the exit point.
> 
> More pics to follow tomorrow when I get time


 
Hey Dexter, maybe you can put a heat gun on it for different heat levels? It would be interesting how hot it gets.

I put one on the Harman and got 500 degs at one point. I could not get close to it! The acorrdian heat exhangers are also very good!


----------



## DexterDay (May 2, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hey Dexter, maybe you can put a heat gun on it for different heat levels? It would be interesting how hot it gets.
> 
> I put one on the Harman and got 500 degs at one point. I could not get close to it! The acorrdian heat exhangers are also very good!



There are no heat levels. Its a touch screen with a Slide. You slide the cursor up and down to adjust heat level. 

As for steel temps with an IR gun? I am only interested in the actual air temp coming out of exchanger. The steel will get hot on every stove. But the amount of heat that it can extract is what matters the most. 

My Quad has a very good design, the Fahrenheit does also, but the Enerzone may take the cake, in terms of sq inches. 

It also has an area on the top for warm air to radiate up through. It has a cast base, door, ash pan door, and lid. Thick steel body and very good sealing door, ash pan, and solid handles for both.


----------



## 343amc (May 2, 2013)

Nice looking stove.  Congrats. Looking forward to see the finished install.


----------



## smoke show (May 3, 2013)

I hope this isn't a repeat of last year....


----------



## DexterDay (May 3, 2013)

Last year, the stove (not this stove)  had sub standard heat output...

This year (Eurostar ) the output throws shame at my Quad. Exchange system is well built and the convection blower is almost Silent!! Overall, I am very impressed with build quality, materials used, and appearance


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2013)

Hello Dexter

X2, with my new stove.

Your new stove is 50k BTU and the spec I see on your old stove is 55k BTU
http://www.pelletstovefires.com/englander-10cpm.html

However, the bottom feed fires are much more intense and wider than top feeds. Also I have seen many stoves with a 250 CFM or 265 CFM room blower and the heat coming out the front is not nearly as hot!

*What is the CFM on your new stove's Room Blower?*

My "new to me" Harman P-61a is 61k btu with a 135 CFM room blower, bottom feed with a pretty mean flame when it is cranked! See pic
The heat coming out in front on high is too hot to touch!

My old stove was 45k BTU with a 165 CFM room blower.


----------



## bbone (May 3, 2013)

Dex,  why not Euromaxx for the ducting ability?  Seems like cool option


----------



## FyreBug (May 3, 2013)

Sorry coming in late with my congrats. Was at a trade show in Denver (Snowed in May 1st with power outage!) good burning weather.


----------



## FyreBug (May 3, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello Dexter
> 
> I was wondering if the stove can automatically increase the BTU output to warm up a cold room fast?


 
No... it's either manual or thermostat. On T-stat you can adjust the pilot lag from 15 min to 1 hour. Or turn off pilot altogether.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 3, 2013)

will711 said:


> That's what she said


 
Don't forget, Sometimes they lie!!


----------



## DexterDay (May 3, 2013)

I like the Euromax but see my Avatar and Signature  I have a Pellet furnace that's Ducted into my HVAC already  

I have a Sickness.. I didn't NEED the Fahrenheit when I just had my Quadrafire. But I bought the Fahrenheit anyways  . I don't need the Quad, now that I have the Fahrenheit, but I still had to replace it with something nicer  

I run the Freestanding stove upstairs in the Shoulders and the Pellet furnace in the Dead of Winter. Having options is nice. Allows for comfort wherever you are


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I like the Euromax but see my Avatar and Signature  I have a Pellet furnace that's Ducted into my HVAC already
> 
> I have a Sickness.. I didn't NEED the Fahrenheit when I just had my Quadrafire. But I bought the Fahrenheit anyways  . I don't need the Quad, now that I have the Fahrenheit, but I still had to replace it with something nicer
> 
> I run the Freestanding stove upstairs in the Shoulders and the Pellet furnace in the Dead of Winter. Having options is nice. Allows for comfort wherever you are


 
I see no sign of sickness!!


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> I see no sign of sickness!!


 
X2, getting off oil or gas completely is the way to go!


----------



## smoke show (May 3, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> X2, getting off completely is the way to go!


 x3!


----------



## DexterDay (May 3, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> X2, getting off oil or gas completely is the way to go!



Been off for about 5 years now  No LP for heat at all..... 

Not thinking of going back anytime soon......


----------



## will711 (May 3, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> getting off


I just did


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (May 4, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello Dexter
> 
> I was wondering if the stove can automatically increase the BTU output to warm up a cold room fast?
> 
> ...


My Palazzetti has this feature


----------



## Don2222 (May 9, 2013)

Phil D. said:


> My Palazzetti has this feature


 
That Palazzetti looks cool

BECAUSE IT IS IN HARMONY WITH NATURE
THANKS TO PALAZZETTI’S DUAL COMBUSTION
Saving energy is a moral imperative noways, to pollute less and reduce
energy consumption. Traditional energy resources will eventually run out, it
is unavoidable. To heat your home in a convenient and healthy way, without
renouncing to comfort, choose to burn cordwood or wood pellet:
eco-friendly and renewable fuel.
Palazzetti’s dual combustion technology solves the problem of incomplete
combustion by adding preheated oxygen(O2). This kindle a second flame that
burns the carbon monoxide (CO) left unburned, releases additional heat
(HEAT) and a quantity of carbon dioxide (CO2) that is in harmony with nature
based on the following chemical reaction:
CO + 1/2 O2 = CO2 + HEAT
The benefits are remarkable: optimum heat efficiency with increased energy
saving and cleaner exhaust gases for reduced atmospheric pollution
resulting in a “green” way to heat your home.

BECAUSE ITS INNOVATIVE FEED SYSTEM (STAR VALVE)
This is exclusive system, designed and tested by Palazzetti for the Ecofire line
of pellet stoves, has many advantages compare to traditional screw feeders.
A star valve, directly anchored to the motor, loads pellets in its pockets in a
noiseless and precise manner and after a 180 degree rotation gravitationally
conveys them into the burn pot. Three blades always separate the hopper
from the flame creating an extra insulation, therefore oxygen can not be
sucked into the firebox preventing the propagation of flames in the hopper.
This makes ECOFIRE stoves extremely safe. This rotary feed system allows
to perfectly adjust the combustion air and maintain a stable combustion. The
blades have sharp edges and thanks to a particular inclination, longer pellets
are automatically cut into regular size allowing the usage of different kind of
wood pellet. Traditional augers can easily clog up because of the sawdust that
accumulates at the bottom of the hopper requiring periodic vacuum cleaning.
Star valve technology is clog-free and do not require any maintenance

BECAUSE IT KNOWS WHEN YOU NEED HEAT
An integrated room thermostat makes it
possible to maintain a constant temperature:
just set the desired temperature on the digital
control panel and the stove automatically
modulates the fan speed and the intensity of
the flame, always assuring the minimum fuel
consumption with the maximum
heat efficiency.


----------



## Defiant (May 9, 2013)

will711 said:


> I just did


Can we turn this into a beer thread?


----------



## will711 (May 9, 2013)

Hope so I'm tired of sales pitches Did you say Beer I'll have another


----------



## smoke show (May 9, 2013)

I like beer.


----------



## Defiant (May 9, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I like beer.


What kind?


----------



## smoke show (May 9, 2013)

Defiant said:


> What kind?


The best kind is free.


----------



## smoke show (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Eatonpcat (May 10, 2013)

smoke show said:


> The best kind is free.


 
FREE BEER...Where??


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (May 10, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> That Palazzetti looks cool
> 
> BECAUSE IT IS IN HARMONY WITH NATURE
> THANKS TO PALAZZETTI’S DUAL COMBUSTION
> ...


Thanks Don! With a full seasons use, the stove is very efficient! We had an increase of heating degree days by 10 % and used the stove more than a month longer than the previous year. The Palazzetti still came in 4 bags less than the year before.  I will be doing a complete analysis this summer and post a thread here


----------



## Don2222 (May 10, 2013)

Phil D. said:


> Thanks Don! With a full seasons use the stove is very efficient. We had in heating degree days by 10 % and used the stove more than a month longer than the previous year and still came in 4 bags less than the year before.  I will be doing a complete analysis this summer and post a thread here


 
Very Good. Looking forward to your analysis! What stove did you have prior to the Palazzetti Ecofire Prima? ?


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (May 11, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Very Good. Looking forward to your analysis! What stove did you have prior to the Palazzetti Ecofire Prima? ?


A QuadraFire Castile and a Whitfield profile 30


----------



## papa bears stove (May 11, 2013)

Dex its good to have you on board with the Euro Star. I am sure you will love it as I have one in my showroom and have sold quite a few and customers are also loving it.

Let me know if there is anything I can help you with and congrats!!


----------



## DexterDay (May 11, 2013)

papa bears stove said:


> Dex its good to have you on board with the Euro Star. I am sure you will love it as I have one in my showroom and have sold quite a few and customers are also loving it.
> 
> Let me know if there is anything I can help you with and congrats!!



Thanks. I really think this is a very solid unit. I doubt anyone would be dissatisfied with it. Very quiet on High compared to my Quad (even though I only used Low on the Quad. If someone is forced to use high, it's LOUD) it has lots of nice features, looks nice (I'm biased), and the troubleshooting is easy peasy


----------



## papa bears stove (May 12, 2013)

Yes the trouble shooting is very easy as all of the electronics are displayed on the controller which shows if the switches are opened or closed. Also really nice to be able to turn each motor on individually for testing.


----------



## ivanhoe (May 16, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition to the family! All the best in the coming of fall, you will have your fun soon enough! Time to go drink a few BEERS and watch the Bruins & Rangers go at it!


----------



## DexterDay (May 16, 2013)

I got the side panels on yesterday. Took tomorrow off of work to get the whole weekend off. Have some other items to do tomorrow, but Sat and Sun are designated for painting the Family room and getting the stove ready to install. 

Here are a couple pics


----------



## DexterDay (May 16, 2013)

Oh, I painted the front grill, the 2 ash pan bolts, and the name "Enerzone" on the ash pan. 

Gave it a little face lift.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 17, 2013)

Looking good Mad Dog!


----------



## FyreBug (May 17, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Oh, I painted the front grill, the 2 ash pan bolts, and the name "Enerzone" on the ash pan.
> 
> Gave it a little face lift.


 
Now why didnt we thing of that? Great idea - check's in the mail


----------



## jtakeman (May 17, 2013)

Dang Dex, I couldn't stand not having it installed. Me thinx you be slackin or sumin! 

The added touch looks sharp! Now hurry up aready will ya please. We wanna see the finished goods!  I can't take the suspense even!


----------



## DexterDay (May 17, 2013)

Lots of work to get done this weekend. I am moving this stove, one room over from the Quad. The "Boss" wants that room painted first. We have a Living room (kinda the same as Kitchen, its all one big open area/ where we watch t.v ) , the dining room (where Quad is now/ this room is in between Living and Family rooms), then there is the Family room (not used for anything, its more of a hallway ().

Since we installed the new 65" Sharp Aquos LED, we took down the 50" LCD Vizio and she wants to finally make the Family room a sitting room. So the new stove is going in the corner (this room is the room directly off the bedrooms, so we will benefit from the move) the old TV from living room is going up, but before all that, paint must be laid.  

To much to do, to little time. Eating breakfast now (slackin)


----------



## smoke show (May 17, 2013)

She's got ya busy. that's for sure.


----------



## will711 (May 17, 2013)

smoke show said:


> She's got ya busy. that's for sure.


Yeah but he'll be rewarded later


----------



## DexterDay (May 17, 2013)

Yep, headin to the Bar here shortly (Dinner and Drinks) 



will711 said:


> Yeah but he'll be rewarded later


----------



## FyreBug (May 17, 2013)

65" TV? Why didnt you say so earlier? I'm on my way, Go Sens go! I'll bring some decent Canadian Beer.


----------



## smoke show (May 17, 2013)

will711 said:


> Yeah but he'll be rewarded later


Oh don't we know...!


----------



## DexterDay (May 17, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> 65" TV? Why didnt you say so earlier? I'm on my way, Go Sens go! I'll bring some decent Canadian Beer.



Sounds good.  

We were gonna put the 50" on the wall in the bedroom.... Nah.. Then it was going downstairs in the Bar? ? ? Nah..
Then she finally thought to utilize the Family room. Plus, the kids can now watch what they want and we can watch what we want.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 18, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> 65" TV? Why didnt you say so earlier? I'm on my way, Go Sens go! I'll bring some *decent Canadian Beer*.


 
Bring some Busch Light and I will meet you at Mad Dogs!!


----------



## jtakeman (May 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Plus, the kids can now watch what they want and we can watch what we want.


 
Well, More like you'll watch what she wants to watch or head to the basement with the ol 13" B&W! 






Eatonpcat said:


> Bring some Busch Light and I will meet you at Mad Dogs!!


 
Did someone say party? About time we got this beer thread back on track eh?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 19, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> 65" TV? Why didnt you say so earlier? I'm on my way, Go Sens go! I'll bring some decent Canadian Beer.


 
What?


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 19, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> What?


 
_*65" TV? WHY DIDNT YOU SAY SO EARLIER? I'M ON MY WAY, GO SENS GO! I'LL BRING SOME DECENT CANADIAN BEER.*_

_*Can you hear it now Old Timer??*_


----------



## will711 (May 19, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> _*65" TV? WHY DIDNT YOU SAY SO EARLIER? I'M ON MY WAY, GO SENS GO! I'LL BRING SOME DECENT CANADIAN BEER.*_
> 
> _*Can you hear it now Old Timer??*_


----------



## DexterDay (May 19, 2013)

OK... I slacked off this weekend. 

I was supposed to have it (New Stove) either installed? Or sitting on the Hearth (with room painted)?

It was a very nice 3 day weekend. Spending time inside was almost impossible, with everything that needs done outside. So nothing got done (inside). On the other hand, I planted a bunch more shrubs, split our lillies and hosta's, planted some more pampas grass', sprayed all my weeds, had the lawn treated (Tru-Green), split a bunch of wood, cleaned garage, sharpened 20 chains (got my new grinder ) shipped out 3 chainsaws, trimmed all the trees in the driveway, got all flower beds ready for mulch or rock, and consumed numerous adult beverages.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 19, 2013)

Look at you drinkin' Miller Lite!!   Yard looks good, but you better get on that Worlds fastest lawn mower soon!


----------



## DexterDay (May 19, 2013)

Was on my way home and only had some change in my pocket . Didn't want to Debit a couple bucks. 

I must admit.... It was pretty damn good?  I may keep some next to my stash in the fridge?


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 19, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## mepellet (May 20, 2013)

Photos of your property Dex always make me jealous.  Good work!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 20, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> _*65" TV? WHY DIDNT YOU SAY SO EARLIER? I'M ON MY WAY, GO SENS GO! I'LL BRING SOME DECENT CANADIAN BEER.*_
> 
> _*Can you hear it now Old Timer??*_


 

My what was about the last sentence, that decent Canadian Beer portion.


----------



## jtakeman (May 20, 2013)

Dang nIce spread dex, Taken care of all dat ain't slackin. We'll let ya off this time(cause you drank some brewski's)!


----------



## DexterDay (May 20, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Dang nIce spread dex, Taken care of all dat ain't slackin. We'll let ya off this time(cause you drank some brewski's)!



Its a small place. Under 10 acres  

I only now and maintain about 4-4.5 acres. 

The drinks are mandatory!


----------



## smoke show (Aug 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> OK... I slacked off this weekend.
> 
> I was supposed to have it (New Stove) either installed? Or sitting on the Hearth (with room painted)?


 has this install died? just askin...


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep..  Still on the injured list 

I'll have it done before it gets cold...... I hope..


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Yep..  Still on the injured list
> 
> I'll have it done before it gets cold...... I hope..


Dang...didn't know you were hurt.  Sorry to hear.

I look forward to the finished install pics!!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 26, 2013)

Sciatica and Ridicular leg pain. Since last Dec/Jan. Not good. . . Some days are better than others. But for the most part, it just hurts. 

"I'm much to young, to feel this damn old!"


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Sciatica and Ridicular leg pain. Since last Dec/Jan. Not good. . . Some days are better than others. But for the most part, it just hurts.
> 
> "I'm much to young, to feel this damn old!"


 

I'll give you a few extra years of age that I just happen to have somewhere around here.  You want 20 or 30?


----------



## 343amc (Aug 26, 2013)

Ouch.  Hope it starts getting better for you soon Dex.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 26, 2013)

You need more strawberry creme to eeze the pain


----------



## FyreBug (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Nothing worse than sciatica. Had it once...


----------



## mepellet (Aug 26, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Dex! Looking forward to your install and review.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 26, 2013)

Some people will do anything to get out of work....


----------



## Defiant (Aug 26, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Some people will do anything to get out of work....


Pic's or you know what


----------



## mithesaint (Aug 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Sciatica and Ridicular leg pain. Since last Dec/Jan. Not good. . . Some days are better than others. But for the most part, it just hurts.
> 
> "I'm much to young, to feel this damn old!"


 

OUCH.  I have the same problem from time to time.  Started back in 2006 and has been off and on ever since.  I'm 33 years old, so I understand the feeling old thing.  Some days I just waddle my way around work and try not to move wrong or else it sends  jolt of pain right through me.  Sucks.  

Tried methylprednisolone yet?  Works like a charm on my bad days.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 27, 2013)

narcotics and booze work too.


----------



## briansol (Aug 29, 2013)

nice stove, and property.

did this ever get in fully yet?


I was just looking at that osburn 5000 yesterday....   love it.  love the vband clamps.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 29, 2013)

briansol said:


> nice stove, and property.
> 
> did this ever get in fully yet?
> 
> ...



Not yet.. I will update this thread when I do. Going to the Ohio State home opener this Sat , but may give it a go on Sun or Mon.  If not this weekend, I have a 4 day weekend in Sept (19-22) that I designated, as a last chance vacation. All my time off after that is for Hunting season and it will likely be cold by then.

Yeah, the clips are nice. Everything can come off rather quickly.  May not win the prettiest stove award. But beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I like it  A lot


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 29, 2013)

I think it's pretty!


----------



## briansol (Aug 29, 2013)

+1


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 29, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> I think it's pretty!


 
I agree, Thats a nice looking stove!


----------



## mithesaint (Sep 15, 2013)

Any updates?  Starting to get a bit chilly here and there...


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 15, 2013)

This weekend coming,  I have 4 days off.  Wanna come help?? 

Been thinking the same thing though. It's gettin cold and the Fahrenheit is to much when its not below 30*.


----------



## mithesaint (Sep 16, 2013)

Would love to, but I'm on call and can't leave town.  Stupid job.  At least it pays the bills.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 22, 2013)

Room is painted, stove is in place, and hole in wall is cut. Ran into a few small problems, so it should be done tomorrow.

The color is a little "bright", but me and the Wife like it. My kitchen area is Red (living room area also), the dining room is Off white (pic show everything piled in thre/room where Quad used to be), and this room finishes off the Americana theme. Red, White, and Blue.... And a Canadian stove  Just kidding. This thing is the cats meow.

Will post pics of control board later. All touch screen.  Love it!! 

Never had a stove in a room with a TV. My living room has the 65" Sharp Aqous, and the old 50" Vizio is now in my new Pellet stove room.  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## stayfitz (Sep 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Room is painted, stove is in place, and hole in wall is cut. Ran into a few small problems, so it should be done tomorrow.
> 
> The color is a little "bright", but me and the Wife like it. My kitchen area is Red (living room area also), the dining room is Off white (pic show everything piled in thre/room where Quad used to be), and this room finishes off the Americana theme. Red, White, and Blue.... And a Canadian stove  Just kidding. This thing is the cats meow.
> 
> ...



Install looks great!  Look forward to hearing about full operation when temperatures drop.

Also... Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## mepellet (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking good Dex!  How about a pic of the outside "nozzle?"   Is that hearth pad, the one your CB1200 was on?


----------



## 343amc (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice looking install.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 23, 2013)

So it is happening after all.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 23, 2013)

mepellet said:


> Looking good Dex!  How about a pic of the outside "nozzle?"   Is that hearth pad, the one your CB1200 was on?




Finishing the vent today hopefully. .

As for the pad, its a different pad. I had a 42" corner pad for the Quad and used the minimum clearance when I installed it (2" from corner of stove to the side of the wall). Wanted it tucked back and clean because it was direct vented. The Main problem with that was, there was NO room to work in the stove. I had to break the seal to remove the convection blower... Not fun.

So this other pad (got it with the purchase of a Castile) is a 48" corner pad and I have gone the opposite route with this install. I have enough room to walk behind the stove and do maintenance.  I used the minimum clearance from front of stove to front of pad (6"). It sticks out farther, but once finished, I will be much happier with this set up. The Enerzone is also installed one room over from where the Quad was. Quad was in the dining room (beige colored room, with lots of pics on the wall).

This now gives the Wife and I our own room. The kids have the Living room (open to the kitchen/one big room) and the big TV and PS3 and we have the Family room w/ smaller TV and a pretty stove 

(Pic of Castile I bought and refurbished)


----------



## mepellet (Sep 23, 2013)

Now, where is the Castile going?  going to your inferno man cave in the basement that has been said to have enough capacity to heat half of Ohio? LOL


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 23, 2013)

mepellet said:


> Now, where is the Castile going?  going to your inferno man cave in the basement that has been said to have enough capacity to heat half of Ohio? LOL



Already sold  Never intended to keep it. Bought the stove and got the pad for free. Kept the pad and made a few bucks on the stove


----------



## mepellet (Sep 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Already sold  Never intended to keep it. Bought the stove and got the pad for free. Kept the pad and made a few bucks on the stove


Nice job!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 23, 2013)

Exhaust is hooked up and it was running for a bit. Just below 50* right now. It ran on pilot for 30 min (can be adjusted for pilot time, based on your likings? 30 min? 45 min? 60 min? Etc...

I must say, I am in love. This thing is the cats meow. In my garage it did pretty good for break in fires, but in the house? Holy Chit

Looking forward to the cold. . Bring it on Old Man Winter!!


----------



## EastMtn (Sep 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Exhaust is hooked up and it was running for a bit. Just below 50* right now. It ran on pilot for 30 min (can be adjusted for pilot time, based on your likings? 30 min? 45 min? 60 min? Etc...
> 
> I must say, I am in love. This thing is the cats meow. In my garage it did pretty good for break in fires, but in the house? Holy Chit
> 
> ...


Shock and awe followed by a moment of silence. Even the hods are poised at attention. Great looking setup.


----------



## smoke show (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice feline!


----------



## Nicholas440 (Sep 24, 2013)

That is a great looking stove,  I looked on youtube and saw several animations of how it works and how easy it is to clean.  Looks like most things snap in or take very little effort to  remove them.  I see it is also a bottom feed like Harmon,   and I looked on the web site on the manufactures page but they don't list any pricing .  I was wondering about how much these stove cost, and are they less or more than a Harmon...  Seems like it's a lot simpler as far as the number of parts that it has as compared to the Harmon.  Do they also have a variable blower that you can vary your room blower speeds ?  That would really make it top notch...


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks great Dex, wishing you many warm days and nights.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2013)

Smoke - That's our fat cat Claire

Nicholas440-  Blower does not automatically go up or down. It stays where the user sets it,  even when in Maintenance burn (Low) but the pilot time has lots of adjustment, as far as how long it stays on low before shutdown (always off, 30 min, 45 min, 60 min, always on). 
Your more than welcome to stop by and see it in action.

Phil - Thanks.. So far I am very happy


----------



## mepellet (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks sweet Dex!  Enjoy!   Looking forward to a full review once heating season really sets in.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 24, 2013)

mepellet said:


> Looks sweet Dex!  Enjoy!   Looking forward to a full review once heating season really sets in.


X2  and It looks much better now that we see fire!


----------



## ChandlerR (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Dex!  Great stove and a really nice install!  I've been away for the summer and it looks like a lot's happened!


----------



## stayfitz (Sep 24, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Nice feline!



You dirty bird...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree with Smoke...Nice feline, and stove of course!


----------



## hyfire (Sep 24, 2013)

Can you put that enerzone on Max burn and break that puppy in.............I want to see exh temps


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2013)

Not on tonight... But next cold night I will try...


----------



## hyfire (Sep 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Not on tonight... But next cold night I will try...



Well you might get some paint burn smell...or did you experience that already?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2013)

Got the stove last Spring. Did the High burn in my Garage.  No smell at all. Just heat


----------

